# Veritas Low Angle Jack Plane



## Cato

Nice review Go.

I have been on the Lee Valley site and looked at this plane, but as I am still a newbie to using the few planes that I have, I did not know exactly how this plane would normally be used.

I was thinking that it was like a giant cousing to my little low angle block plane used for trimming end grain.

However with the different irons that you got with it, will you use it as you would a #5 and then switch irons if you are planing end grain??

Sounds like you could from the review, but again I am still pretty ignorant on this subject.


----------



## RexMcKinnon

Great review, I ordered this plane earlier today with the 2 extra blades. Glad to see you like it. It is my first plane besides my veritas low angle block plane I was hoping to get a bit of a 3 for 1 deal with this plane and the 3 different blades. You detailed trials above is going to save me some time fine tuning it.

Thanks


----------



## OttawaP

This is a great plane. It was my first full size plane after an LV block plane and it has performed wonderfully. Since then I have spent way to much money on a few others but in my opinion it is the best plane to start a very bad habit with. Just beware, LV planes are habit forming.


----------



## Gofor

Cato:

I use the "Jack" size more than any other planes. This one will see use for dimensioning, edge jointing, and smoothing. Because of the square sides, I will also be using it on a shooting board to square up ends.

I will most likely use it with the 38 bevel (50 degree pitch) for most work, switching to the 50 degree bevel if I start running into tear-out. (Beings I like to use quarter-sawed oak, that is certain to happen quite often). I will use the low angle blade for end trimming, and maybe for dimensioning, depending on the wood.

At this point, I have a lot of options and will have to learn which works best in which situation. Being used to the Stanley 45 degree pitch, I feel I have a lot of surprises waiting for me. Almost like starting over again, but that's part of the fun!! Maybe a year from now I will be able to tell you which bevels I end up using most, and they may not be the factory supplied ones.

Paul: Why are "bad" habits so much fun?!!

Go


----------



## OttawaP

I'd suggest if you buy more blades, just get them all at 25 deg. and adjust the honing to whatever angle you wish. That way the blade is not "stuck" only at 50 deg or whatever and can be used for anything with little effort.


----------



## reggiek

Great review…I have this plane and got it specifically to use on my shooting board. I have nothing but praise for this product….and the workmanship is very good. This plane is not a Lie Nielsen but it is as close as you can get for the money.


----------



## Gofor

Paul, I agree. Good point. As for what I bought, more use today confirmed the 38 and 50 degree will get enough use that I did not cause myself a lot of problems, but you are dead on correct about the 25 being the easiest to change, especially with the A2 alloy.

Go


----------



## Marc5

Thanks for the review. Have you tried the toothed blade? I am very curious about the bevel up plane and toothed blade combo.


----------



## Gofor

I have never tried a toothed blade.

Go


----------



## lashing

My Veritas Bevel up and Veritas spokeshave are 2 of the most used things I own.

Both are perfect tools. I will pay those prices when the tool is perfect.

Both these came with very finely honed blades when I bought them. However replacement blades came looking like they were honed with 120 sandpaper.

I have heard rumblings that Veritas is having some trouble with supplier consistancy. That would be a shame because thats what drives companies overseas.


----------



## Rxmpo

I purchased this tool at the Woodshow in NJ a few weeks ago and I cannot believe it took me this long to get into the hand tool pool. Being pretty much self/LJ"s/Wood Whisperer taught, I was not sure I was ready to take the plunge. This was my year.

The salesman from Lee Valley suggested the low angle Jack plane for my first hand plane because just a changing the blade will change the function of the tool. A three in one tool. Well, I got it in the mail and right out of the box it created some of the most beautiful shavings I have ever seen. (MY first hand plane.) Forget sand paper, the light hits the maple I'm working with now and it reflects all the little detail in the wood.

Five stars.


----------

